# Immigration without agency



## sm4444 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi all.

I was just wondering if there are people here who have immigrated to Canada without any assistance from agencies / lawyers? The fees they charge are immense, and I've already been to 2 such agencies who told me there's a good chance I can immigrate, so maybe I can submit all the papers alone? Is it il-adviced? Will it put me in a disadvantage?

Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sm4444 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was just wondering if there are people here who have immigrated to Canada without any assistance from agencies / lawyers?



Yes, thousands of them have.




> The fees they charge are immense, and I've already been to 2 such agencies who told me there's a good chance I can immigrate, so maybe I can submit all the papers alone? Is it il-adviced? Will it put me in a disadvantage?
> 
> Thanks.



Why pay someone else to do something that you can do yourself for free? If you have money to burn then go ahead and hire someone. If not, don't waste your money.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

sm4444 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was just wondering if there are people here who have immigrated to Canada without any assistance from agencies / lawyers?
> Thanks.


Well SM4444

I have done it in india without any agency help. its quite easy. I dont know why do agency keep off the genuine people or take off big chunks.. In my own circle I have seen my friends paying up close to 1,00,000 Indian Rs already.

well the steps are simple. you need to get your WES and IELTS score before you apply. there are many blogs on this. I have written few answers myself on them. you could benefit from them. 
once you have these 2 in place then visit CIC website and check your eligibility, ( Come to canada). once you get the necessary email from CIC, log in, create your account, give in the required details and your are set.

well I dont recommend any agent for such simple process but if you still need some hand holding then you can go to any agent who is waiting to clean some money from your bank account


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I would guess that the vast majority of people don't go through an agency or lawyer. I went from TWP to PR to Canadian citizen without the help of an agency or lawyer. Don't waste your money. These guys prey on people's ignorance of the system.


----------



## scrappygal (Sep 22, 2015)

We've done it both ways. When DH immigrated to US his company hired a lawyer who took care of everything when I immigrated to Canada I did everything. I'd save your money. I had to gather most of the documents for the lawyer anyway when DH was going to US.

Just read over everything very carefully. You'll need a Credit card I believe to submit many of the immigration fees online. Canada is very good about doing most things online.


----------

